# Happy Birthday, Kaith!!!!



## Guro Harold (Sep 6, 2004)

It's Kaith's birthday, the owner of MartialTalk!!!artyon:


----------



## sojobow (Sep 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday guy.  We have something in common.


----------



## Xequat (Sep 6, 2004)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 6, 2004)

Thank you all Very Very Much!


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 6, 2004)

Happy belated birthday 

 Cthulhu


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 8, 2004)

Happy 53rd Birthday, Kaith!!

 :uhyeah:  artyon:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 8, 2004)

:shrug: I'm 34 ya goof.....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Yea...... Happy 43rd Birthday Bob.....
artyon:
*


----------



## wadokai_indo (Sep 8, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> It's Kaith's birthday, the owner of MartialTalk!!!artyon:


Selamat Ulang Tahun, semoga panjang umur dan berbahagia selalu.

That's Indonesian for: "Happy Birthday, May you have a Long and Happy Life". 

Ben Haryo


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 8, 2004)

How many ways can one say it, Kaith?

(Afrikaans) Gelukkige verjaarsdag! 
(Albanian) Gëzuar ditëlindjen! 
(Amharic) Melkame yetewlede kene! Melekam ledet! 
(Cornish) Pennbloedh Lowen! 
(Creole) Kontan ou pa-w jou nesans! 
(Croatian) Sretan rodyendan! 
(Czech) S^t^astné narozeniny! 
(Dagaare) Né fo dO!góó dááré yááné ! 
(Danish) Tillykke med fødselsdagen! 
(Dutch) Gefeliciteerd! 
(Esperanto Feli^can datrevenon! Feli^can naski^gtago! 
(Estonian) Palju õnne sünnipäevaks! 
(Eurish) Dio natana beatea ! 
(Farsi)  Ta'va'lo'dat Mo'ba'rak 
(Finnish) Hyvää syntymäpäivää! 
(French) Joyeux anniversaire! 
(Frisian) Fan herten lokwinske mei dyn jierdei! 
(Galician) Feliz Aniversário! 
(Georgian)  gilotsavt dabadebis dghes! 


Regards,


Steve


----------



## bignick (Sep 8, 2004)

spanish...feliz cumpleanos...if i remember correctly

so i hear you just turned 53, 34, and 43...quite an accomplishment...


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 9, 2004)

Happy belated birthday Kaith.

Hope it was a great day.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dot


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 9, 2004)

Was good.  I napped. 

Thank you all.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 9, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhhh Kaithththththth,

Tho thorry I mithed yer burpsday.  Iz you heppier now thet yer elder?  Doo yoo miss yer yoothful engerny?  I jussed hed a beer to celibate yer burpsday.
Urrrrpp!
artyon: 

An Danderson  :drinkbeer


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 9, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> :shrug: I'm 34 ya goof.....



 :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 9, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhhhh Kaithththththth,
> 
> Tho thorry I mithed yer burpsday. Iz you heppier now thet yer elder? Doo yoo miss yer yoothful engerny? I jussed hed a beer to celibate yer burpsday.
> Urrrrpp!
> ...


 Dan, you haven't changed in 25 years!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 9, 2004)

It's somebodies birthday?? hooooray! Happy Birthday Kaith!!!


----------



## Enson (Sep 9, 2004)

happy bday! nice hair!


----------



## someguy (Sep 9, 2004)

Happy birthday.
oh I'll add english to the list 
it's happy birthday


----------



## Zepp (Sep 9, 2004)

Kaith/Bob, happy belated birthday, and thank you for all your work making MT the great place that it is.  If we ever meet in person, I'll buy you a couple of drinks (or maybe just a jug of moonshine).


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 17, 2004)

Happy Belated Birthday, Rob! (Hope it was good) artyon:


----------



## SMP (Sep 19, 2004)

Happy B-day!


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 23, 2004)

Have a very Happy Birthday and many more:asian: !


----------

